# Reel size



## Fireplug47 (Mar 21, 2016)

got the bug to do surf fishing. I been researching thru the forum for reel size. im going to target Reds and small sharks. I am choosing to go with spinning because of the ease of distance trowing. So the sizes im seeing is 2000-8000 series. Been a bay fishing baitcaster guy all my life. Im, not going to go broke on this gear. Just looking for suggestions on what sizes I need for what species?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Anything without a level wind should do. I would start with a jigmaster or newell if you are just getting started. Those are bait casters, as that is all that I use. I'm sure there are some good spinning reels as well, but I don't use those.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> got the bug to do surf fishing. I been researching thru the forum for reel size. im going to target Reds and small sharks. I am choosing to go with spinning because of the ease of distance trowing. So the sizes im seeing is 2000-8000 series. Been a bay fishing baitcaster guy all my life. Im, not going to go broke on this gear. Just looking for suggestions on what sizes I need for what species?


Penn Battle 2 6000 series is 65 bucks and will do just fine for large reds/sharks paired with 12 foot surf rod. For trout, slot reds and small sharks a 3000 series will work paired with 7 ft rod just fine.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LDYJ8XM/ref=twister_B071G3MBGV?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

i have a few penn spinfisher v 6500 that works great and pair it with a 11' penn prevail rod and you have a great combo for under $250


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

For most surf fishing a spinning reel in the 6000 to 8000 size is perfect. This will allow you to land just about anything you will encounter casting from the beach. 
A spinning reel is easier to cast for a novice, but they will never cast as far as a conventional reel.


----------



## TPOTTS (Aug 17, 2017)

Daiwa BG 8000. Hands down the best bang for your buck spinning reel for surf fishing you can buy.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

For targeting reds and small sharks in the surf, I would suggest a 5000 sized reel. A Penn Battle 5000 has 25 lbs. of drag and a capacity 300 yds. of 30 lb. braid enough for reds and small sharks.


----------



## Dubdee (Jul 22, 2015)

That Penn Battle 2 6000 class for $65 looks like a hard deal to pass up. Although I've had a Battle 2 strip its gears on a 40 lb ray before so I won't be buying another.

Daiwa BGs blow all Penns and everything else out of the water in their price range.

I'd recommend the Daiwa BG 6500 paired with the 11' Ocean Master surf rod, about $280 for the combo. Spool it up with 50lb braid and use a 50-80lb shock leader about 6-8' long and you're set.

Daiwa BG on Amazon
Ocean Master on Bass Pro


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

beerdruid said:


> Penn Battle 2 6000 series is 65 bucks and will do just fine for large reds/sharks paired with 12 foot surf rod. For trout, slot reds and small sharks a 3000 series will work paired with 7 ft rod just fine.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LDYJ8XM/ref=twister_B071G3MBGV?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Been looking at that exact reel with a penn 12 foot rod. Only thing holding me back is the wife is keeping an eye on some stuff on Amazon and not ready for her to see that order go through yet.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Been looking at that exact reel with a penn 12 foot rod. Only thing holding me back is the wife is keeping an eye on some stuff on Amazon and not ready for her to see that order go through yet.


Been using this setup for several years now. I have 3 of these on 12' Penn Prevails. By the way I have never had a 6000 strip out on me as mentioned earlier and that is on larger sharks bigger than 40 lbs.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

beerdruid said:


> Been using this setup for several years now. I have 3 of these on 12' Penn Prevails. By the way I have never had a 6000 strip out on me as mentioned earlier and that is on larger sharks bigger than 40 lbs.


for the 10.00 - 15.0 price difference would you buy teh 8000 to have the line capacity or just too big for what is needed?


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> for the 10.00 - 15.0 price difference would you buy teh 8000 to have the line capacity or just too big for what is needed?


The 8000 is quite large and for me a bit bulky. I've not had any issues catching bigger fish on the 6000. For extra line capacity I start with 60% braid and the remaining 30% of line with mono using a double uni knot to connect. Hope that helps.


----------



## FingCM06 (Feb 16, 2017)

I too have found that the 8000 series spinning reels are a tad too bulky. Looking to buy a 6000 right since Iâ€™m pretty sure my 1.5 year old threw it away lol. Extra capacity I use braid with mono top shot on all my reels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tino_e (Feb 11, 2014)

I’m a huge penn fan I use penn SSV 8500LL on 12’ surf rods for longer cast. A penn battle 4000 for casting closer with live shrimp.


----------

